# Zagray Farm Museum In CT Spring Show, May 1st + 2nd



## 1967Craftsman's

So far its a go, and I plan on being there this year on Sunday if the show ain't canceled and the weather is good. My goal is to have the electric start power unit ready for this show for its debut, but if it ain't ready then the pull / recoil start power unit will be there by itself. Anybody else planning on going this year? 






Zagray Farm Museum | Home Page


Start Here




www.zagrayfarmmuseum.org





I will keep y'all updated on any cancelations, hope to see y'all there!


----------



## BigT

Thanks for the "head's up"......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's

Hey Y'all good morning and good news, 

the show is still on and it starts in an hour and 45 minutes according to their website. I unfortunately have to go to work this morning BUT it is only for a very short time from 9am-12 noon, then I maybe will be there today will the pull start Craftsman. The electric start Craftsman is at the finish line but still is not ready just yet, my goal is to work on it today after the show if I go then have it done by tomorrow for its debut. 

See y'all there hopefully today but definitely tomorrow.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's

Well folks, 

It unfortunately looks like I can't make it to the show today. I will definitely be going tomorrow though, see you there


----------



## 1967Craftsman's

Update- 

As mentioned I will be going to the show tomorrow with both Craftsman's, BUT the electric start will be on display only as it does not currently run


----------



## pogobill

It's a bit far from me!! Get some photos if you go.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's

pogobill said:


> It's a bit far from me!! Get some photos if you go.



Definitely


----------



## 1967Craftsman's

All loaded and ready to go, be leaving shortly in about 10-15 minutes.....


----------

